# Fake Canyon Rock Build



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey peeps!!

Seen so many people have a go at these fake rocks and just got a new viv for my leo and beardie so i thought i must have a go at making one of these!!

So i will show you my steps on how im getting on and hope you guys enjoy it as much as i am!

So step one

Cutting the foam.... :2thumb:


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

i cant work out how to put pictues up???

help please

:hmm::hmm::hmm:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

antastic said:


> i cant work out how to put pictues up???
> 
> help please
> 
> :hmm::hmm::hmm:


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...9990-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html

:2thumb:


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so with help from snowgoose! Thanks! :notworthy:

This is step one cutting and shaping the foam for the canyon rock build....










So starting to build the layers up and make the rock work ......










Thoughts and comment welcome! :blush:


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

so nearly finished cutting and shapping the foam now......










Sorry about the glass doors in this pic :bash:

So nearly happy with it, On to step 2.... Grouting


----------



## Nymphaea (Jan 11, 2011)

That looks great, and very neat. I like the way you've built it round the vents too. Look forward to seeing the grouting work. :2thumb:


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice way of using the polly, might take some ideas off this :mf_dribble:. Good luck with the build. I will be making 2 soon  after i tile the floors etc.


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so stage 2..... Grouting

This is the first thin coat of grout from the top view...










And looking straight on at it....










Im not sure what i was watching on TV at the time!! :lol2:


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow looking good!

I used some cricket mesh behind my vents to stop the crickets getting out


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks goods: victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

awesome :2thumb:


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Grouting still!

So this is what it is looking like after i applied the second layer of grout.

I decided to do some of the hides as well so they all look the same! 










This coat was really thick and i layered certain areas to loose some of the lines where the foam was put together










Im going to leave it at two coats as i feel that if i put 3 coats on i will loose the detail on some of it plus it wont be under that much abuse so two coats of grout should be fine....

So on to stage 3 tommorow...... Painting!! : victory:


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

its all looking great


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Stage 3.... Painting

So this is the first part of the painting stage. Ive highlighted all the darker ares and started working on the darker tones in the rock. As im going for a canyon type style it will be a lot of browns and dark reds. This is part the way on the darker colours.....

















#

This really starting to come together now :2thumb:


----------



## Dramaqueen (Apr 12, 2010)

Looks awesome  Can't wait to see what it looks like when its finished


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all your comments guys

Well i done a load more painting over the weekend working on building up the colours and highlighting certain areas. This is what i have done so far.....














































This is almost finished now! Got a bit more painting to do then i will have to seal it in some way! I dont know how to seal it tho?? Can anyone give me advise on this??

I was going to try g6 pond sealer but apparently it dries queit yellow which is not what i want. I want something that will seal it but not dry glossy or shiney. I would like a matt finish really : victory:


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

I use B&Q outdoor clear varnish on my fake builds, its the same as the yacht varnish but cheaper.


----------



## antastic (Feb 28, 2011)

how long do u have to leave it to air out?? Did u put the lights on it as well?? Also how many coats will it need??

Thanks


----------

